# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  15 ноября - группа БАтаник - арт-кафе Победа

## ejiky

*15 ноября
арт-кафе "Победа" (ул. Греческая, 25)
Концерт группы "БАтаник"
Открывает концерт группа Jett Lips
Начало в 20:00
Стоимость билетов 40 грн., с флаером 36 грн.
Тел. для справок 728-78-38*

Филипп «БАтаник» Шабин – молодой и талантливый рок-вокалист, работающий в творческом тандеме со знаменитым Алексеем Беловым - гитаристом, композитором и бессменным лидером легендарной группы «Парк Горького». Недавно музыканты закончили запись дебютного альбома БАтаника, релиз которого намечен на сентябрь. Стартовым синглом и бонус-треком будущей пластинки стала русская версия всемирно известной песни «Парка Горького» «Moscow Calling».
В музыкальном материале БАтаника можно выделить элементы пост-гранджа и нью-метала. А в самом Филиппе сочетается агрессивная чуткость Криса Корнелла и суперхитовый рок-потенциал Ленни Кравица.

музыку можно найти на http://batanik.com/music.html

Подробности на www.magicbox.od.ua

----------

